# Screen Saver 4 Tivo



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Are there any plans to impliment an option to enable a screen saver for the Tivo ?

Like Win XP, there are several types to chose from, prefer a custom made saver personally, like a collection of ur favorite photos, would be a welcome addition...

JMHO


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

This would be nice. Even if it just went to a black screen after menus time-out, at least it would eliminate the problem of the sound coming back on full blast when the picture resumes.

If the user leaves Tivo on Live-TV, it should stay there. But if the user leaves Tivo in a quiesced state, Tivo should remain quiet and unobstrusive, not bring the sound and picture back unbidden. A simple screensaver for menus would solve this problem.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I would love a screensaver (or simply a black screen) when a program finishes, instead of going back to live tv.

Or an option to connect the IR blaster to my TV and a "turn off my TV when this program finishes" menu choice.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

It shouldn't be too much to intergrate what is already in place...

Since one can now add photos, or should I say view them from the "Tivo Central Menu"... Why not have a Screen Saver of your favorite Photos? 

Just a thought Tivo ...


----------

